# Can't delete package ?



## jaymax (Sep 28, 2010)

Running FreeBSD 7.2, Upgrading ports. pkg_delete seems ineffective


```
# pwd
/usr/ports/x11-toolkits/py-gnome

make install clean

===>  py26-gnome-1.4.4_12 conflicts with installed package(s):
      py25-gnome-2.26.1

      They install files into the same place.
      Please remove them first with pkg_delete(1).
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/x11-toolkits/py-gnome.

# pkg_delete py25-gnome-2.26.1
pkg_delete: package 'py25-gnome-2.26.1' is required by these other packages
and may not be deinstalled:
alacarte-0.13.1_1
brasero-2.26.0_1
cheese-2.30.1_3
empathy-2.26.0.1
eog-2.26.0
epiphany-2.26.1
evince-2.26.0
file-roller-2.26.0,1
gdm-2.26.0_1
gnome-control-center-2.30.1_2
gnome-games-2.26.0
gnome-media-2.26.0
gnome-netstatus-2.26.0
gnome-panel-2.26.0
gnome-pilot-2.0.17_5
gnome-power-manager-2.24.4_1
gnome-session-2.30.2_1
gnome-settings-daemon-2.26.0
gnome-system-tools-2.22.2
gnome-user-share-2.30.0_2
gnome-utils-2.26.0_1,1
libgail-gnome-1.20.1
mousetweaks-2.26.0
nautilus-2.26.1
orca-2.26.0
py25-gnome-desktop-2.26.0
seahorse-plugins-2.26.0
sound-juicer-2.26.1
vinagre-2.26.0
vino-2.28.2_2
```

What is the solution to this scenario?

Thanks!


----------



## Beastie (Sep 28, 2010)

You cannot uninstall it, unless you uninstall all ports that depend on it, which effectively means uninstalling half of GNOME (2).
Are you sure you want to install *py26-gnome-1**? If I am not mistaken, it is for GNOME (1), while _*py26-gnome-2**_ is for GNOME 2.

Of course you can uninstall it by force (*-f* option) and install the version you want along with all its dependencies (e.g. GTK 1), but GNOME (2) will most likely not work properly anymore without it.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 28, 2010)

You can try the portupgrade(1)/portmaster(8) *-o* option to force-upgrade py25-gnome-2.26.1 to py26-gnome-1.4.4_12, provided they are in fact functionally equivalent. This will update the dependency information in the other ports.


----------



## jaymax (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks DutchDaemon
For Beastie, I was just following instruction from portversion, which showed

```
py25-gnome                  <
py25-gnome-desktop          <
py25-gstreamer              <
py25-gtk                    <
py25-gtksourceview          <
py25-openssl                <
py25-pycrypto               <
py25-telepathy-butterfly    <
```
as obsolete or stale


----------



## acheron (Sep 30, 2010)

you should read /usr/ports/UPDATING more particularly the way to upgrade lang/python25 to lang/python26 (if this is what you want)


----------



## phoenix (Oct 1, 2010)

Or, set the PYTHON_VERSION in /etc/make.conf to keep Python 2.5 as the default for the ports tree.


----------

